# Suggestion on FE CBT review



## csheu (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I graudated college with Civil Engineering degree about 6 years ago and since then I been staying at home with the kids. I am now back in the workforce and in need of help to refresh my memory so I can take my FE for civil. I took the test about 2 years ago without prepair and fail it. I would really like to pass it this time. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you have all the PPI FE/Civil materials and NCEES FE Handbook?

If you need some I have FE/Civil books for sale.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 5, 2014)

School of PE


----------



## yourssope (Aug 19, 2014)

I suggest http://www.schoolofpe.com/feeit/


----------



## leesv (Oct 2, 2014)

I just take it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time, I feel good, it is much better than the old paper style because I don't have to flip around the formula manual. I can just type in search for the topic that I need.

I bought the big FE review manual from Michael R. Lindeburg, it has all the review materials and problems plus solutions. And the solutions are real solutions that have all steps not just the answer. And I also bought the supplied-reference handbook and Mechanical Discipline-specific review. I just work as much problems as I could and try understand the concepts that I miss. I did skip ethics, chemistry and biology, because they are boring , and yesterday I only have 2 chemistry problems about cathode and how to protect zinc from corrosion and no biology.

Many of the problems in the FE are either just "plug and chug" or worded like "What is enthalpy?", you can easily find your answer in the reference manual.


----------



## nady (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a foreign engineering graduate.I graduated from school in 2000.It was a very ardous task to go back and relearn everything I learned in engineering 14 years back.I started small steps one at a time.I started my review in May this year.I first started in Mathematics.Spent three months doing nothing but math (from algebra to differential equations).I excluded laplace transform &amp; fourier analysis from my review.The last three months from August to October ,I studied Circuits,Power,Controls,Electronics,Communications and Computers.I bought two sample exams: NCEES FE Other Sample Exam and the FE Electrical &amp; Computer Sample Exam.I did this for the mathematics,probabilities/statistics and the ethics portion of the exam.As for Circuits,Power,Controls,Electronics,Communications and Computers portion,I searched the internet for anything about FE exam and did almost anything I found there.I did all the electrical topics in Lindeburg Rapid preparation manual.I also bought Kaplan FE Electrical Preparation Manual.However I found that their sample problems are too hard and I had gut feelings that those kind of problems will not appear in the FE exam.I did some of their topics example problems though and i think it helped a little bit in my preparation.

I spent almost 4 hours a day on weekdays and at least 6 hours on weekends solving every problems that were in the books.

I spent a good deal of familiarizing the FE Reference manual to the point of almost knowing it by heart.

Every problem I worked on I always used the FE Reference manual.

Doing all the above , I did a also pray a lot to God to give me the necessary strength and knowledge to continue my review.Praying was the real thing that sustained me all those 6 months that I worked on my FE review.

In October 16,2014 , I took the FE CBT Electrical &amp; Computer Exam.

Today,October 22,2014 I received an email from NCEES that I passed the FE Exam.

Praise and Glory to God.


----------

